# BIC (Bien de Interés Cultural)



## savamar

Está situado en el corazón de la Vila, barrio declarado BIC (Bien de Interés Cultural).

*Cultural Interest Good?*


¿Alguna idea para traducir las siglas BIC?
¿Sabéis si hay una expresión o unas siglas equivalentes en inglés?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

savamar said:


> Está situado en el corazón de la Vila, barrio declarado BIC (Bien de Interés Cultural).
> 
> *Cultural Interest Good?*
> 
> 
> ¿Alguna idea para traducir las siglas BIC?
> ¿Sabéis si hay una expresión o unas siglas equivalentes en inglés?


 
Quizás... Item of Cultural Value


----------



## cuatroojos

Hola,

Quizá es demasiado tarde para que te sirva, pero encontré "Asset of Cultural Interest" y "Property of Cultural Interest".

Saludos


----------



## gaiart

hola,
llego un año tarde pero me gustaría participar: dado q se aplica sobre todo a edificios y lugares diversos, yo apostaría por CULTURAL INTEREST SITE. It sounds easy and natural to me.
you're welcome!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

gaiart said:


> hola,
> llego un año tarde pero me gustaría participar: dado q se aplica sobre todo a edificios y lugares diversos, yo apostaría por CULTURAL INTEREST SITE. It sounds easy and natural to me.
> you're welcome!



Pero... en algunos casos los "bienes" no son sitios.

*Bien de Interés Cultural* (también conocido por sus siglas *BIC*) es una figura jurídica de protección del patrimonio histórico español, *tanto mueble como inmueble.
* 
Por eso, wikipedia en inglés sugiere  "....although a better translation could be "Heritage of Cultural Interest",  as Spain now protects not only material heritage but also intangible cultural heritage "

Bona sort.


----------



## cirrus

Heritage of cultural interest sounds awful to my ears. It's the sort of nonsense you see in tourist leaflets that no native speaker ever looked at before printing.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, the Wikipedia article looks non-native to me. It translates "Bien" as "Property" rather than "Site." But what would be better? Element? Yuck.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

cirrus said:


> Heritage of cultural interest sounds awful to my ears. It's the sort of nonsense you see in tourist leaflets that no native speaker ever looked at before printing.


 
Of course it's nonsense - it's from Wikipedia.  But the point was that not all BICs are sites.   So the search for a suitable translation continues,  but the need to increase the range and ambiguity and use a single word is going to insult Anglo sensibilities.  Features of Cultural Interest ?   still ugly...  Culturally Interesting Stuff.. ha ha


----------



## k-in-sc

Hey, Wikipedia is a very valuable resource. It's just not the be-all and end-all, especially the non-native entries.
Maybe the best solution is a write-around. Treat the BIC list like the National Register of Historic Places, explain it at some point and say "xxx is listed as a BIC."


----------



## cirrus

So how about something vague and slippery like saying it is of acknowledged national historic interest?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

cirrus said:


> So how about something vague and slippery like saying it is of acknowledged national historic interest?



"acknowledged national historic interest"  needs a noun somewhere to meet the original purpose.  And it's supposed to be cultural rather than historic.


"Acknowledged National Historic Interest Item"   nope....


----------



## k-in-sc

I think I threw cirrus off. Since the main problem here seems to be how to translate "bien," what I was trying to say is that there's no noun for sites included in the National Register of Historic Places. Instead they're usually described as "listed on the National Register." But the problem of what to do with "bien" would still come up in explaining what BIC stood for.


----------



## cirrus

k-in-sc said:


> But the problem of what to do with "bien" would still come up in explaining what BIC stood for.



Sorry I have been a bit too eliptic and haven't helped matters by putting historic when I meant cultural. I would suggest not translating bien and use the name of the thing to stand for it.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Actually we were not far off when thinking historical.  Here is what the BIC business is about, and how the term moved from historical to cultural: 

En *España*, se denomina *Patrimonio histórico*, al conjunto de bienes, tanto materiales como inmateriales, acumulados a lo largo del tiempo. Estos bienes pueden ser de tipo artístico, histórico, paleontológico, arqueológico, documental, bibliográfico, científico o técnico.
Esta diversidad del tipo de bienes que comprende, explica que últimamente el término tienda a sustituirse por el de «*bienes culturales*», acepción más reciente y de uso internacional.

Of course this still doesn't get our collective arms around an adequate translation for BIC.


----------



## cirrus

Reporting back. Here something which is considered to be of historical interest can be scheduled. I know it doesn't solve the knotty problem of bien but it does move us a little forward does it not?


----------



## k-in-sc

cirrus said:


> Reporting back. Here something which is considered to be of historical interest can be scheduled. I know it doesn't solve the knotty problem of bien but it does move us a little forward does it not?


A church "scheduled" (=listed) as a place of historic interest? Hmm, maybe in the UK, but not here!
_Resource_ of cultural interest? Also ick. ''Asset'' is the best so far.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> A church "scheduled" (=listed) as a place of historic interest? Hmm, maybe in the UK, but not here!
> .



Even in the US, evidently, and not for very good reasons


_A  Ventura building believed to be the only Mayan-inspired church in the  nation has been awarded a place on the National Register of Historic  Places._
_The Keeper of the National Register in Washington, D.C., added the  building to the register for its local significance following a  recommendation last year from California’s Historical Resources  Commission._
_The designation recognizes that the Center for Spiritual Living  church, 101 S. Laurel St., epitomizes a period in American architecture  in the 1920s and 1930s when there was an interest in drawing on  Egyptian, Babylonian and Mayan architectural styles._



​


----------



## k-in-sc

But that says ''awarded'' and ''added'' ... nothing about ''scheduled''


----------



## innma_610

Hi!

Seven years later, I would like to make a suggestion for "BIC". How about "cultural heritage"?


----------



## k-in-sc

I think it needs to be more concrete than "heritage": site, asset.


----------



## paulsavoie

The "Historic England" website (Historic England is the official public body that "looks after England's historic environment") uses the term "Heritage Asset", which it defines as "“A building, monument, site, place, area or landscape identified as having a degree of significance meriting consideration in planning decisions, because of its heritage interest." A BIC may involve a higher degree of protection and include intangible heritage, but "Heritage Asset" is the closest English term I have found.


----------



## gaiart

I think I'll buy that. Thank you Paulsavoie! And thank you all for your interest!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Wow; this is a timeless thread! 
Just my two cents; I would obviate "_de interés_" but I wouldn't do so with "_cultural_" in order to translate BIC.
And so, what about "*Cultural Asset*"?

[As for the 2009 OP; a neighborhood that has been acknowledged/recognized as a Cultural Asset (_Bien de Interés Cultural_)].
And by the way, I also like Innma's *Cultural Heritage* (en tanto que _patrimonio cultural_); why would you say -as k-in-sc- that _heritage_ lacks concretion? _Bien_, actually, is quite unspecific...


----------



## k-in-sc

I like "Heritage Asset" and "Cultural Asset," but "Cultural Heritage" still needs a noun.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hi k-in-sc!
I do also like those, more so _cultural asset_ than _heritage asset_ in this particular context. But still, even though I understand the adjectivization of _heritage_ in _heritage asset_, I do not quite get why _heritage_ is not "noun enough" for you in _cultural heritage_ (and I understand it may be because I cannot help thinking the concept in Spanish, as _patrimonio cultural_).


----------



## k-in-sc

Patrimonio cultural: cultural heritage 
*Bien *de Interés Cultural: Cultural/Heritage/Cultural Heritage +*noun (Asset, Site, Zone, etc.) *

For me, anyway.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ok, thanks; I understand.
In Spanish _patrimonio_ refers to a _conjunto de bienes_; that is why I would not hesitate using _patrimonio_ instead of _bien _(or_ bien de interés_). I guess the equivalence is not strong enough in English so as to understand (cultural) _heritage_ as _a set of (cultural) tangible and intangible assets -_which is what_ bien de interés (cultural) _refers to.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Heritage" is comprehensive. We're talking here about one "bien," which as you say is just one element of a "patrimonio."


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

In Spanish at least it works alright; if I say _este barrio ha sido declarado patrimonio cultural_, it is understood that the neighborhood is not the whole _patrimonio_ but that it is just recognized as _part of that patrimonio_, as _un bien, una parte del mismo_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, good to know!


----------



## acme_54

cuatroojos said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizá es demasiado tarde para que te sirva, pero encontré "Asset of Cultural Interest" y "Property of Cultural Interest".
> 
> Saludos



I agree with "Asset of Cultural Interest"; am not so keen on "Property" for this context. I'm currently translating an article about Cultural Heritage Assets, and these are the terms I'm using.


----------



## acme_54

k-in-sc said:


> "Heritage" is comprehensive. We're talking here about one "bien," which as you say is just one element of a "patrimonio."


"Cultural heritage asset" is the term I'm using. It gets 55,000 hits in a Google search, many of them from reputable published sources.


----------

